# Need a rocket



## Bamafan71 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok I have a 1957 Gilbert American Flyer with the rocket launching car. I have everything with it including the box and manual but I dont have the little blue rocket. Does anyone know where I can get one or is it possible to duplicate it and it still launch? I would love to have the original but it really doesnt matter because I will never sell this train.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

We have a part vendor listing somewhere 

. I know Portline Hobby is at the top of the list. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bamafan71 (Dec 19, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Portline is your best bet, but come back and re-post if you can't get one there. Like as not, someone on this site knows of a LHS that would have one in their boneyard. Also, troll through Ebay weekly under "American Flyer Parts". I've seen more than one partial car offered for repair or as repair parts.

Best wishes,


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Bama --

I went to a toy train show this past Sunday and bought a rocket for a friend for $5.00. It's a repo, but as you say, you do not plan sellin g the train. The repo looks just like the original. Keep an eye out for an upcoming show in your area. Some A.F. parts delaer there is bound to have one. It's a popular item. Good Luck !!


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is another parts provider for you to check out. 

Joe's Train Repair FAX Orders: 919/471-2613
404 Shetland Road
Rougemont, NC 27572-9338
Specializing in S Gauge American Flyer Parts Dealer
Authorized Lionel Service Center
Over 85,000 AF parts in stock with more than 1,300 part numbers.
American Models. DesPlaines Hobbies. S-Helper Service Showcase Line
[email protected]
Master Card/Visa/Discover honored


Also check ou the below site, I belong to the Carolinas Division.
George


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Aflyer said:


> Here is another parts provider for you to check out.
> 
> Joe's Train Repair FAX Orders: 919/471-2613
> 404 Shetland Road
> ...




George, thank you for your contribution, but...could you provide the below site???

Thanks,
Reckers


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Reckers,
Oops my bad, sorry I missed that. We have a great group of guys in teh Carolinas division, and run alot of trains at alot of shows. Check out the recent shows photo's and video's section.

http://www.trainweb.org/acsg/CD/CD_index.html

George


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

No problem. Incidentally, if you never found your rocket and Portline couldn't help, these folks might be able to: 

The Roundhouse
4870 Brownsboro Ctr
Louisville, KY 40207
502-895-2466 


It's a group of older guys who run a part-time LHS with seasonal hours. One of them is an expert on American Flyer and has a boneyard full of parts: he nearly always comes up with stuff when I need it. Really great people to work with!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Give the T man a picture he will make you one.:thumbsup:

Trade him some S scale for it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

HEY, BAMA!!!!!! Did you ever find that rocket? I saw one Saturday at a train show for a bit over $10. If you're interested, let me know; I saved the business card.


----------

